# overwhelmed..



## timeless22 (Dec 21, 2009)

this is my third marriage... i have three children from my ex..
My husband is younger by 10 years, although the love is there, and its prominent, there are juvenile issues i'm having to deal with, and feel at this point in my life i need stability, maturity, and support. he works 6 days a week, come winter there are two months he doesn't work, thinking i'm picking up the slack...??
He tries to be controlling of the household and my kids, he has no desire to build a relationship with my kids, comes home from work and locks himself in the room, to watch tv, play video games, never tries to cook,, thinks its ok, to stay out late, not say anything, and like recently have a few too many beers, sleep in the car and not return until 12 hours later, only to find out he went to work, but i was an emotional wreck. Insults me, and verbally demeanors me every chance he gets.. Meanwhile i am the wife slave, i have two jobs, three kids, and i'm in school. I love him, and know there is good down beneath the exterior, however with past hurts, and lots of anger issues, i dont know how this will last... i put in 150%, he puts in 25%. I went to therapy for him, once, i wont do it again...
does anyone have issues like this? i'm angry, cry easily, underappreciated, and emotionally spent...
HELP!!!:scratchhead:


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

If you end this marriage, is there any reason you won't find your way into a fourth unacceptable marriage later on?


----------

